# ROSARIO | Projects & Construction



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Torreón del Rio




























Tower Maui 





























Tower Arealis




















Tower Energie






































Forum Porth North






































Ribera City






























Tower Jardín





























Tower Quinquela



















*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ great projects! great city!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tower Jardín*



















Tower Barrancas Libertad





































*Torreón del Rio*


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

:bash:

OMG... another SPAM thread by this guy !!! Justo tons of random photos without explanation, nothing..

Please someone close this useless thread..


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Excellent photos.


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

New Buildings

Corrientes y San Lorenzo



Yilku1 said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Metra Puerto Norte* | Las Malvinas

Location: Luis Cándido Carballo 350

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 4 floors, GF + 22 Floors

Surface: 120.000 m2

Architect: Estudio Mc Cormack

Developer: TGLT



FedeRos said:


>


*UPDATE 26/9/2019*



FedeRos said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

nice project!


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Puerto Norte*



Nacho_91 said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Quinquela del Huerto* | Centro

Location: Av. del Huerto 1198 

Status: On development

Height: GF + 23 floors

Surface: 19,000 m2

Architect: Damonte - Donaldson / Pantarotto - Laurino

Developer: GM Real Estate



MAXROSARIO said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Edificio Nautilo* | Republica de la Sexta

Location: Buenos Aires y Pellegrini

Status: Under construction

Height: GF + 13 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: Ezetia



MaritoBCN said:


> Fuente: www.edificionautilo.com.ar


*Update 29/7/2019*



abraham said:


> Nautilo by avraham_benyosef, en Flickr


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Brisa* | Arroyito

Location: Bv. Avellaneda y Av. Genova

Status: Under construction

Height: GF + 26 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: Fundar

Developer: Jarpo



Aqualino Dolfín said:


> http://puntobiz.com.ar/noticias/val...rio_nuevo_vecino_del_Gigante_de_Arroyito.html





ElGlorioso_delParque said:


> https://flic.kr/p/RogTGU
> 
> http://www.fundar.com.ar/index.php?...nId_session=322&id_section=144&mnuId_parent=2





Quilmeño89 said:


> Fuente





LASTKA said:


>


*Update 15/10/2019*



Manolo74 said:


> https://flic.kr/p/2hvnt9phttps://www.flickr.com/photos/ambienteyespaciopublico/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ambienteyespaciopublico/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Distrito Puerto Norte* | Las Malvinas

Location: Vélez Sarsfield entre Thedy y Vera Mujica

Status: Under construction

Height: GF + 18 floors x 3

Surface: N/D

Architect: ESH

Developer: Grupo Transatlántica - TSA



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *www.distritopuertonorte.com





Manolo74 said:


> https://flic.kr/p/TNkvmW
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ https://flic.kr/p/Tsf1dU https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> https://flic.kr/p/Tsf17bhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> https://flic.kr/p/Tsf1cbhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> ...





Manolo74 said:


> https://flic.kr/p/29sUrC7 Manolo19L4
> https://flic.kr/p/28adtyVhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> https://flic.kr/p/29sUrwLhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> http://www.impulsonegocios.com/contenidos/2018/07/27/Editorial_48472.php


*Update 16/10/2019*



Manolo74 said:


> https://www.distritopuertonorte.com/avances/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Hampton by Hilton* | Centro

Location: Santa Fe, España, Presidente Roca, San Lorenzo

Status: On develpmnent

Height: GF + 22 Floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: BMA Architects

Developer: ArgenWay 



martinalagui said:


> *Argenway* (Instagram)


----------

